# Quadras in One Sentence



## VagrantFarce (Jul 31, 2015)

*Alpha*: The only thing you should take seriously is not taking things seriously.
*Beta*: Given your nature, you should know your place and fight for it.
*Gamma*: I do as I feel, and how I feel is none of your business.
*Delta*: There is always room for anyone to improve.


----------

